# Fish Lice???



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I didn't want to take over the blue gill thread but I have to ask Fishman a question about those funky looking critters. Will they attach themselves to people? Also, what about geese or ducks? I've never seen them before and I hope I never do... Thanks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't see why they wouldn't attach themselves to ducks or humans, but they are an aquatic organism and wouldn't survive long out of the water. The only pond I've ever seen infested with'em was a pond that has fish caught from the Ohio River stocked in it.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Fishman. We have herons that try to stop by a couple times a day. Also ducks and geese every once in a while. Only fish we have in this pond are fish that we bought from venders.

Thanks again.


----------

